# So whats your thoughts On



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

well my 2 Lamancha doe's will be ready to breed here in 2 months I am planning there kidding to be in July so they can be born in the warmer months. 

My question is:

has anyone butchered a Pure bred Lamancha castrated male.

I was thinking if i get doe's i will raise them up to be my milkers or to sell as adult milkers as i can get more for the adults.

but if i get buckling's then i would castrate them and raise them my self to go in to my freezer. 

I would give them the best care and let them free roam with the rest in the pasture with the horse to graze on everything. 

I will be breeding my 2 doe's to a Pure bred Meaty Lamancha buck in 2 months. I am hoping I get doe's but if i get a doe and a buck then that would be good to but any thoughts on this subject. 


if you did butcher a castrated male Lamancha how much meat did you get off the body once the inside was removed. 

I don't eat the livers or kidneys or hearts or anything like that i feed them all to my chickens which love the livers hearts and kidneys.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You could expect to get about 30% of the live weight in finished cut & wrapped meat.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

That's not a bad percentage of meat it is worth my time to raise the male's. We would turn all the meat in to ground meat as we are a big fan on ground meat more then any other cuts. 

I do have a Boer doe that i will be hopefully be breeding here in another year.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Goat meat jerky is another for sliced whole muscle meat. Really good!


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

yeah i will have to try some of that on part of the goat. but i think i am going to make either sausage or just turn it all in to chunked meat and cook it in dishes.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

we use ground goat a LOT! Tacos, burgers, Shepherd's (Goatherd's) Pie, etc.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

oh man now you are making me hungry LoL for goat meat. 

i can't wait Now i am hoping i get one buckling to raise for meat.


----------

